# Trap/Skeet Shooters



## Theogenes (Sep 3, 2008)

Are there any trap/skeet shooters on the PB?
Jim


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2008)

I go when I can...


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 3, 2008)

When I can.

I prefer feathers on my targets, though.

Not to derail the thread, but what I really love is sending small cylinders of jacketed lead about 1,000 yards downrange.

Have you ever tried to shoot trap with a bow? It's a blast.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Sep 3, 2008)

Do it a couple times a year, but similar to Lawrence I like to target shoot with my M1A.


----------



## BlueEyedU2Fan (Sep 3, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Not to derail the thread, but what I really love is sending small cylinders of jacketed lead about 1,000 yards downrange.



Skeet shooting is a blast but I'm also with Lawrence on this one.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 3, 2008)

I like to.

Why is this in Entertainment and Humor?


----------



## JOwen (Sep 3, 2008)

This is my favorite 20 gauge target up here in Alberta.




Season opens in 13 days.!!!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2008)

Mourning Dove opens here in PA the 14th of September...


----------



## McPatrickClan (Sep 3, 2008)

I love busting clays! We enjoy our firearms in Texas.


----------

